# Filleting White Bass



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I've seen a lot of post showing folks with fillets here lately and thought I'd share. After the initial filet if you'll filet a thin strip off the outside of the fish every bit of the red will come off. Throw in your wash bucket and by the time you're through you got some fish fit to eat.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Only way to go. A few minutes makes all the difference.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Now Billy, THAT looks good.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice and clean! When is the fish Fry!!!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Looks good Billy .
That is why have people eat catfish that donâ€™t like catfish.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The wash bucket really helps. I was showing that to someone last week. I still go to the trouble of trimming the red out just before I cook it. I fill the bags of fillets with water overnight and change the water in the morning. Do this one more time in the evening before I cook them or freeze them. Your way seems like a lot less trouble.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> The wash bucket really helps. I was showing that to someone last week. I still go to the trouble of trimming the red out just before I cook it. I fill the bags of fillets with water overnight and change the water in the morning. Do this one more time in the evening before I cook them or freeze them. Your way seems like a lot less trouble.


As many fish as you catch, you really need to ever freeze any?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> As many fish as you catch, you really need to ever freeze any?


For my friends in Houston. :rotfl: :rotfl: :headknock


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Mattsfishin said:


> For my friends in Houston. :rotfl: :rotfl: :headknock


Don't forget your aunt also.ðŸ¤£


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Good to see you posting again whsalum.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Mattsfishin said:


> For my friends in Houston. :rotfl: :rotfl: :headknock


MATT!!!!!! your killing me, thatâ€™s hilarious.

Billy, thatâ€™s some nice clean fish, way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Loan*



Mattsfishin said:


> For my friends in Houston. :rotfl: :rotfl: :headknock


I may need a loan. My skills have dwindled lately!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Different Tastes ....*

yep cut out the red...batter real thick.....dip in tarter sauce...then ketchup...

splash a little Tabasco ......can't even taste the white bass which has very little flavor to begin with ......that's why I leave the red part on .....I like a stronger tasting fish.....like striper.... and frying is a last resort to baking for us...
but it is a lot easier....got a bud I will not let fillet a fish in my presence ...by the time he get through trimming there is nothing left ...LOL


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

On the 11-12" I usually don't trim straight to the grease after soaking in the bucket while cleaning


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Good post Billy Iâ€™ve been using the cleaning bucket ever since you posted it and gave me the recipe to make one. Great process and fish come out clean with no effort, thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I never try to tell folks what to eat, raised in a very modest home I carried sardines on every fishing trip I went on. Were they as good as fresh catfish ? They were if that's all we had. I love to grill my whites also, gotta a box full of recipes. My favorite includes bacon and jalapeños 😂


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I like them clean filets also !! pan seared in real mayo.......


----------

